# Ice Cream



## agustinodavalos (May 11, 2016)

First time posting, so if I do something wrong, just let me know and I'll fix it.

I'm not a professional chef, but I'm in the kitchen whenever I'm not at work. I have a couple simple questions, I was hoping I'd be able to pick your brains about.


If I'm going to experiment how different types of sugars and the amounts, affect Ice Cream, does it make a difference if you add the sugars before cooking the eggs and cream vs afterwards (to the completed base)?
I've heard professional kitchens freeze and keep their ice creams in freezers that are lower temperatures than regular households. Is this true? Is it simply because it'll freeze faster or is there more to it? What temperature should you freeze your churned batch at?
What is the ideal temperature for quinelling and serving an ice cream, once it's been frozen? Once you bring it down to said temperature, does it affect the texture if you refreeze it?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

1. Yes. The amount of sugar effects the ice cream. The more sugar added, the longer it takes to freeze and form crystals. The amount of sugar has more of an effect than when the sugar is added. 

2. Yes. Commercial freezers are not only colder than your home freezer, they can hold and freeze more items. That being said, we don't typically keep ice cream in a commercial freezer at a specific temperature. We just put it in the reach-in freezer. We're typically more concerned about where the ice cream is stored i.e. in the proximity of meats/poultry rather than the temperature of the freezer that holds it. This is because we cannot (and would not) store things like ice cream with meat and poultry. 

3. Depends. You want the ice cream cold enough to retain its shape and yet, not so frozen that it can't be worked with ie quenelle. That temperature range is said to be between 6-10'F. Refreezing ice cream once it has melted or partially melted is fine. Just don't let it happen repeatedly because it will degrade the quality of the ice cream. 

Good luck.


----------



## Arsalan9211 (Feb 9, 2019)

Good Idea


----------

